# Potential buy - thoughts on conformation?



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't know much about confo, but she is really pretty! How old is she and what breed?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful horse
She appears to have a decent shoulder
Neck is set a little high and needs muscling in my opinion
Front legs look alright, though her knees are quite... bulgy...
Back is borderline long but good
I love her hindquarters
Hind legs give the impression that they would be correct, were she standing square, however she does have rather short pasterns


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with the above, HOWEVER, her movement in the video was a bit odd. I dont' know if it's just that she was fleeing, but her canter was odd, kind of like her backfeet were moving together, more rabbit-like than horse-like. The rear left seemed a bit odd. I would ask for a video of her moving under saddle and not in tiny cirls or being chased. or on the lungle line.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Finally just watched the video. She has a lovely trot, that's for sure. As for the canter, she just appears to be cantering rather collected & short-strided which makes her movements seem sharp and quick. 
More videos on how she goes under saddle would be nice


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Her pics she looks pretty nice Just bothered by the look of her knees in the pictures though & her hoof trim:-(


----------



## NMdressage (Sep 13, 2012)

She's a 10 year Oldenburg / Irish sport horse cross. She's super out of shape right now because she hasn't really been messed with for three years and is only ridden on occasion, so she's going to need a lot of work. Her feet will need a lot of work, and in my opinion it looks like the hind left is cut a little too short for my liking. I agree with the bulging knees but am wondering if it's just the way the photo is taken? I am concerned with the straightness of her front legs, thoughts on that? I don't know what to think about her hind end, my trainer said it looked like it might be a little too straight for the suspension in dressage and would make her have a very bouncy trot. I also see the "hopping" in the canter in the video. My thought was that it was just more of an excited canter because it does return to normal when she looks to transition down, but I have no idea. Tinyliny, it's interesting that you say her rear left is off, where do you see it in the video? I don't see it, but my trainer said it looks like there might be a little bit of swelling that rear left (this is based off the pictures of the two hind legs straight on). thanks for all the responses!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Is it me or does her off hind (the white one) seem tender? In nearly all the photos it is the "rested" hoof, and while that wouldn't make me automatically suspicious, she did seem to be leaping off it in the canter like she was landing on hot coals, and that seemed to be what was causing the rabbit-hopping. Even in the trot (see the beginning of the video) she seemed to be getting off that one faster in the trot than the other, making her trot a bit uneven.

I might be seeing things though...


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is very clearly bench knee'd with the cannons set to the outside of her knees instead of directly below them in a straight line. Some of the photos she has flares and wide looking hooves.. probably will need shoes most of the time all the way round (do check her feet really well). 

I like her large hocks and low hocks and she has a nice topline. I thought "Oldenburg" looking at her. Her right hock might be capped (usually a blemish). 

Her gaits seem to be choppy and short. Whether it is due to being out in a paddock and holding back because she might turn at any moment (other horses puttuing pressure on her) or because she is unsound I cannot tell. I do think the action of the right hind (with the sock) may be an optical illusion.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I strongly suggest a vet check; she looks to have an uneven stride through the trot...


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who saw it, she is off in the back. I would request better conformation shots and a video of her moving in a more controlled situation. Definitely have a vet check if you are truly considering her. I would also see if you trainer has any contacts in the area that could go and try her out for you. That way you would at least have a more objective assessment of her. How much are they asking for her?


----------

